# Best Winter Breeches



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi. I need some advice. I ride at a stable (I wish I had my own horse, but don't.)

This is the first year that I will be riding during the winter. I have a pair of Rimfrost tall winter boots, but I'm wondering about the best WARM breeches/riding pants for cold weather. I'm a man, about 225 pounds, not fat, but sturdy, so I'm pretty warm most of the time, but when I get cold, I get really cold. I've been looking at some Mountain Horse winter pants that seem good, but they are expensive. I could do the long johns under my regular full-seat breeches but I'm not sure I'll be warm enough. Any ideas are gratefully appreciated.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I like the TuffRider winter breeches, but I don't know if they come in men's sizes. I also ride and drive in Carhartt cover-alls, but they can be a little slippery. 

Nancy


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you considered just putting on some thermal long-johns? Sports ones like skiers and runners use...very special material.
You can't do much bulking up or if you have high boots, they aren't going on so easy...
Be very careful what kind of fabric you buy for riding pants as in go over... many are very slippery against a saddle.

They_ do _make winter weight breeches for men, women and children...ask at your tack shop or where you buy from.

Also remember you work hard when you ride, so you don't want to overheat either... it_ isn't_ during the riding you normally get cold, it_ is_ the after when you were heated and now are cooling down the chill arrives normally.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have the mountain horse pants.. they are padded with a fiber fill type something.. not thick tho... they are waterproof. they were expensive but I got them as a Christmas gift from hubby.. LOVE THEM!! when it is really cold I wear long johns underneath. I would suggest them to anyone!!

Rhonda


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, all. Rhonda: yikes. I know what you mean - MH pants are EXPENSIVE, but I'm glad they aren't slippery. I probably won't be doing a lot of outdoor riding this winter though... but may still get them. And good point about the thermal long johns under breeches HLG. This might be a good way to go. Where I am winters are very cold (usually) but I ride mostly in an indoor arena when it is cold. The arena is not heated. And you make a good point about it being AFTER the ride which is the time that you get cold, not during.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

To some degree it will depend on where you're riding (i.e. it's generally colder in PA than it is in GA), but if it's really cold (too cold for a good pair of heavy jeans) then I'd say find a pair of reenacting wool pants and some silk PJ bottoms to wear under them helps a lot too. Almost any supplier 1860's reenacting clothing should have them, but shop around since prices can vary a little. There's not really huge selection of colors though. Usually blue, dark blue, gray, steel gray and perhaps one to two others. Also make sure you're getting wool and not a blend that has more synthetic than wool. They'll usually tell you what the material is (they don't generally come with tags :lol. Oh, they don't come with belt loops so you might need some braces (suspenders).

They give well (wool will stretch some), are loose so comfortable for normal wear and riding and if you do manage to get wet (the kiss of death in cold weather) they'll wick the moisture away quicker than anything else (the silk PJ underneath is handy then too).
I don't have a picture on a horse, but they look like this. (no one ever took a picture of me riding always grabbed shots from camp)


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

I always found that the lighter long johns under my regular riding clothes and other layers that I could _easily add or remove _made winter riding that much more comfortable. Essentially I'd start my rides in three leg layers - long johns, a pair of thermal pj bottoms, and regular breeches. I'd have four upper body layers - long john top, regular polo shirt, hoodie, winter jacket. Two feet layers - a pair of regular socks and wool socks over it. Then a hat and gloves. Whenever I was outside working with horses, I was bundled up and nice and toasty, shortly before the ride I'd take off my winter jacket and hoodie and the wool socks, riding in the rest of the layers. For cool down I would Gradually build layers back up, and then be completely dressed for going back outside.

As you're riding and working out, you're really not that cold. Hands, feet and ears are areas you want to pay most attention to though. I don't know how many people complained about cold hands or feet while winter riding. I didn't bother to count. The cool down walk and the obligatory "make sure your horse is completely dry" grooming session are going to be the areas you get coldest; and if your horse is homed outside instead of in a box stall, being exposed to wind gusts and air chill that wasn't entering the indoor arena are going to get you the most.

As you start cooling down and becoming cold, you want to rebuild your layers _gradually. _I know it's super easy to be like "ok, I'm cold NOW, I want to just get warm right now!" But each article of clothing has a specific warmth to offer you and you actually get warmer, at least from what I learned watching other people go through it, if you start with just wearing the hoodie, and if you get cold after you acclimate to your hoodie, then the jacket. It's the same principle as not wearing your winter coat for too long before you go outside. You get cold more easily that way as your body is already adjusted to the heat the coat has to offer and wind will blow through you more easily.

Also, bring a change of clothes to the barn with you and find an area to swap. If you're getting hot and sweaty, just like with horses, it's so much easier to become frozen as the wet clothes will attract and allow more chill to come through you. That's just some general knowledge that a lot of people seem to overlook. You're exercising, and your clothes are going to get wet if you sweat. Cold + wet = ?

Yeah.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

apw1970 said:


> Hi. I need some advice. I ride at a stable (I wish I had my own horse, but don't.)
> 
> This is the first year that I will be riding during the winter. I have a pair of Rimfrost tall winter boots, but I'm wondering about the best WARM breeches/riding pants for cold weather. I'm a man, about 225 pounds, not fat, but sturdy, so I'm pretty warm most of the time, but when I get cold, I get really cold. I've been looking at some Mountain Horse winter pants that seem good, but they are expensive. I could do the long johns under my regular full-seat breeches but I'm not sure I'll be warm enough. Any ideas are gratefully appreciated.


I ride in the winter in New England where it gets cold. I wear long johns - brand names "sub zero" and "chill chasers". They're superthin and feel very silky beneath my normal sort of heavyweight breeches. Even wear them under jeans. I find wearing a series of thin layers is much better than bulking up with thick layers. 

In addition to the thermals under breeches, I wear thin socks under thicker socks. I wear chill chasers and sub zero long sleeve thermals under a cotton knit shirt. I never wear turtlenecks because I find they overheat me. Over the long sleeve cotton tee I wear a zip up fleece with a scarf tucked in and thermal gloves. If it's THAT cold I'll wear a thin anorak jacket without a liner. All these layers are lightweight, not bulky and keep me super warm...I usually take the scarf off to let some of my body heat rise away. I have a thin thermal balaclava because our arena is COLD but I've yet to wear it. I also use those thin skiers gloves with the grippy palm that keep the tips of my fingers from getting cold. 

Your helmet will keep your head warm and the exertion of riding will definitely warm your body, plus your horse which is right next to your legs gives lovely heat once they've warmed up. 

I LOVE riding in the winter - to me it's much better than summer riding...no sweating AND the horses are faster.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

For the most part, there aren't many days below freezing around here. It's usually cold in the morning and pleasant in the afternoon.

If it's below freezing the I wear Carhardtt insulated bib overalls....


----------

